# Where to locate the starter ?



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi , I do some research on the forum first but can't find much precise info about where to locate the starter on my car ... it's an 1993 Altima , 2.4L 5 speed .

Any help would be apreciate (and a picture worth a 1000 words lol! ) 

Thank you


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it would look like that ! 
I ask this because I had mine changed a couple of days ago but cannot find any new "shinny" parts .  (250+$)


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok , from the top of the engine it's almost impossible to see it but from under the car it will jump on your face ! 
From under looking toward the front of the car it is at the left of the oil filter but a little lower .


----------

